# Starwood: Aruba Resort, Spa and Casino



## Denise L (May 21, 2006)

This is being added to Starwood's list of hotels. Has anyone visited this resort before?  My sister is there right now.  I can't figure out from the SPG site how many Starpoints per night...


----------



## drann56 (May 22, 2006)

It looks like it is going to be part of the starwood family of hotels.  They are going to re-launch the resort in late 2006 or early 2007.  Here is the link for more information.

http://www.arubawyndham.com/


----------



## seenett (May 22, 2006)

It will be a Sheraton - it opens officially on Thursday.

http://www.starwoodhotels.com/sheraton/search/hotel_detail.html?propertyID=1960


----------



## rfb813 (May 23, 2006)

The article said that it will ultimately be rebranded as a Westin after the upgrades are in place. Initially it appears that in the interim they are branding it a Sheraton.


----------



## mj2vacation (May 23, 2006)

rumor is that time share is to follow....


----------



## grgs (May 23, 2006)

mj2vacation said:
			
		

> rumor is that time share is to follow....



And the source of the rumor is ... ?


----------



## Denise L (May 24, 2006)

I heard the same rumor from Starwood...just a rumor though.


----------



## Cathyb (May 24, 2006)

Why does the website state the hotel does not participate in SPG points?  Are there other hotels who also have this caveat?


----------

